
Show HN: Crypto Asset Arbitrage Discovery - yungookim
http://alphanomic.ai
======
gitgud
This is an interesting endeavour that I also investigated. In my case, the
dream of making millions via crypto _arbitrage_ fell apart with many different
problems.

1\. Stale pricing data; exchanges rate limit their api's to check data.

2\. Blockchain transactions take an indefinite amount of time, unless on the
same exchange.

3\. Competition, thousands of other people are playing the arbitrage game
too...

It's interesting that this project (like many others) is open for many users
to play the arbitrage game. I speculate that it's because it's not profitable
to do it yourself, only to sell the tools to other people...

